# Selling a car in Abu Dhabi. Cancelled residency visa. Issues?



## blue2002

I am in the process of selling my car and I expect I will find a buyer after my residency visa has been cancelled. Should I expect any issues completing the transaction? NOTE: It will still be within the 30-day post-cancellation grace period, so no overstay yet.


----------



## Racing_Goats

It might work with your passport ot cancellation letter but risky I guess in case someone's having a bad day when you go to sell the car.. - you could go to traffic dept and ask them to be sure? Or transfer the car to a friend first who's sticking around.


----------

